# Rotary Actuator Help..



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all, 
Got an early idea for a prop for next year (Watching the Movie "Grave Encounters") thinking of "the infamous little girl who turns around and has a horrible face and screams" prop. I envision a 3-4' tall little girl in a princess dress/cloak outfit crying over a bag of spilled candy (or something). When TOT's approach head does a 180 with flashing eyes and a scream track. 

Thinking of using a rotary actuator for the head action. Problem is, I know squat about them. Any ideas of brand, size, air requirements or anything I should be concerned about? I try to keep things on the cheap, so info on a bargain supplier would also be helpful. 

I've already got the brainboard lined up, the valves and the cylinder for the "crying" motion so all's good there.

Any input would be fantastic,
RandalB


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hay Randal I made a very similar prop but I had the whole body turn so she could reach out with her hands. Its my little girl mourner animatronic http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33412. I also call her Cry Baby. What I used was a SMC NCRB80-180 rotary actuator, I paid about 10$ on EBay.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hay Woody,
Thanks for the input, your prop is almost exactly what I was thinking. Weird minds think alike I guess... You still have her? I'd be interested in taking a gander at her if you do..

I will certainly check for that actuator as well...

Thanks again,
RandalB


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

You could use a standard cylinder and a lazy susan


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

That would also be an option palm, but the speed and motion of an actuator was more along the lines of what I want to do. 

RandalB


----------

